

MsgPack is ambiguous on int/uint encoding - thinxer
https://github.com/msgpack/msgpack/issues/164

======
thinxer
The spec hasn't been updated for 8 months with several PR outstanding. What
can be do to push the spec forward when the original leaders seem to be
absence?

